# Semi off topic: How not to build a shed



## gbirdsall (Apr 12, 2013)

Check this out; found it on a number of other forums and made me think of some of the horrible sets I have seen but none of them come close to the build quality seen here.

Enjoy 

Build to Fail, Fail to Build. What is this I don't even.....


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 12, 2013)

That's simply beautiful. I'm sending it to my crew so that they can enjoy it, too.


----------



## DrPinto (Apr 12, 2013)

OH. MY. GOD.

I'm still laughing! One of my favorite lines:

"The door itself hangs crooked in the (also crooked) door frame. Opening it wasn't so bad, but closing it takes some significant effort. Luckily you can just kind of bend things as needed."

The video was classic too. Guy was pretty random.


Konstruction - YouTube


----------



## FACTplayers (Apr 12, 2013)

No need for cross bracing when you use 1x1's and a few 2x4's.


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 12, 2013)

If you have time to watch the Long video 


Konstruction - YouTube

High lights include, having to move the van because it is parked on the plywood, and the plywood taking a dive off of the roof. Also, some VERY sketchy roofing techniques  I'm not entirely certain, but are there no window panes? I will say though that I would love to see the footage of them putting on the shingles. (hard to tell from the video but I think he at least did that)


----------



## zmb (Apr 12, 2013)

That's going to rot away pretty quick once the Pacific Northwest + BC rain season hits in late September or early October. Now the question is if wind, snow, or an earthquake does it first or if enough rots away that the structure collapsed on itself.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 18, 2013)

I've been getting daily digests of the ongoing thread. Someone posted this:

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale
A tale of a fateful build
That started from this tiny town
So far no one’s been killed

The mate was a mighty building man
The helper brave as hell
Five loads of wood delivered that day
For a one roomed shed with shelves

The angles started getting rough
The axe was swiftly tossed
If not for the strength of the keystone wood
Structural integrity would be lost, integrity would be lost

The owner painted and locked the door of this finely crafted room
With pruning shears
And pounded screws
The flexing floor……. and the gaps
No plans or prints
The ladder and the dull a$$ axe
Here inside the Shed of Doom


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 18, 2013)

Man, almost the same exact count and measure of the tune (theme from Gilligan's Island for those who may not have seen the show). They could write for Weird Al.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 21, 2014)

For those still following along at home, the Shed of Doom is actually still standing! Here's an update that was posted today (I still get the digest emails, but only if they have an update from the original poster)


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 21, 2014)

It's a testament to man's will against the laws of physics. Truly, this is art.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 21, 2014)

The padlock on the door is irony at it's best.


----------



## What Rigger? (Oct 26, 2014)

I feel bad that I have 2 Tuff Sheds at my house.


----------

